# Prayers Needed for Sally's Twin Sister



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally (mintchip) has given me permission to ask for prayers and healing thoughts for her twin sister, Sue. It started when she had a bad case of the flu last week, and now she was admitted to the hospital last night with pneumonia, pleural effusion, and internal bleeding. After 2 transfusions, her blood pressure is still dropping. Needless to say, Sally is very worried. Sue has 3 boys who are terrified at the thought of losing their Mom, especially since their Dad recently died of cancer.

Sally will be helping out with her 3 nephews while Sue is in the hospital. This is such a wonderful, caring Forum that has had great success with sending prayers and healing thoughts, I know you'll all come through for Sue. Sally, we're all thinking of you, Sue, and her family. :grouphug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne, thanks for letting us know. Sally, your sister and her family will be in my prayers! :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That is horrible news! (((((((((HUGS)))))))) to Sally, Sue and her family. I wonder if it is a liver failure problem or a DIC (disseminated intravasal coagulation). Whatever it is, I hope it is controlled and cured ASAP!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jeanne, thanks for letting us know and Sally I'm praying for you, your sister and your entire family.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh No Sally, I am so sorry to hear this. Please know that Sue is in our prayers as well as you and her three sons. I hope she is better soon. :hug: :hug: to you and your Sis.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be praying for Sally, her sister, and family.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sally, your sister Sue is in my prayers for a turn around in her condition. It's not her time....those boys need their mother! Peace to you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Sally hon you know we are with you. Lots of prayers and good thoughts to your sister.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sally, I am so sorry to hear about your sister. I'll be saying prayers for her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That has to be terrifying for the whole family. My prayers are headed your way Sally for your sister and her whole family. God bless.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My prayers are going up for Sally's sister Sue and the kids. What fear they must be living with...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, I am so sorry.
We are sending prayers to Sue and her family. :grouphug:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally I am soooo sorry to hear about your sister. You will be in our prayers and if you need anything feel free to get in contact with us. I will email you our phone number.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for letting us all know of this. Sally please know that Sue and her son's are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope the Dr.'s can get this under control and very quickly. Keep us posted and we will be looking for great news soon. Take care and that we all love you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know this Jeanne. Sally and Sue and her children are in my thoughts.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting this request. Prayers are so powerful and I will certainly be praying and thinking of all of them. Please keep us posted on any news.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Please include my prayers, hugs, and best thoughts for the speedy recovery of Sally's sister, Sue.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's in my prayers too. Three years ago I caught the flu and ended up with pneumonia. It's the sickest I have ever been--it was scary--and I didn't even end up in the hospital. Hope she gets effective treatment and recovers quickly.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sally, I am sending healing thoughts to Sue. Hugs to you and her three boys. What a scary time for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug: Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Sally, Sue and family.:grouphug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, my heartfelt prayers are going up for Sue and your family. I just know things will turn around for the better!
Hugs
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally, I am so sorry to hear this news. I am praying for a quick recovery for Sue and strength for you and your family. God bless.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I am so sorry to hear about your sister Sue! I will be thinking of her and hope she recovers soon! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Prayers to the entire family. So sorry they're going through such a difficult time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally,
We're praying for Sue's recovery and for strength for all of you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jeanne, 
Thank you for letting us know.
Our prayers are going out for a speedy and full recovery for Sue and for rest and relief for her kids and Sally.

Beverly


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

healing vibes to this family ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sally, my prayers are with you, Sue, her boys and the doctors caring for her. I really believe in the power of prayer and that God is in control. 

Kathie


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, Sally ~ I am so very sorry to hear your sister is so sick and in the hospital. I have her in my prayers along with you and your three nephews. Also sending you big healing hugs to Sue :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sally- I hope your sister continues to grow stonger and is home with her boys very soon!
((hugs)) from me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally was just telling Jane and I about Sue last weekend! I'm so sorry to read how sick she is.

Sally, speedy healing to Sue. I'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

sending prayers Sally for your sister Sue. This must be a very trying time for you and Sue's children. Please know we are thinking about you and your family.:angel::hug::angel::hug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Sally, my thoughts and prayer are with you, Sue and the boys.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeanne, thanks so much for filling us in.

Sally, I will pray for you, Sue and her children that they solve this quickly. What a horrible thing for those children to go through once, but twice is just not acceptable - keep positive!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that she is not well. Sending healing vibes as well.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will say a prayer for Sally and Sue and her family!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sally, sending healing thoughts and prayers to Sue and hugs to you. :hug:
Gina


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's struggles. I will certainly pray for her..and you. Hugs.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, I'm hijacking some neighbor's internet access to let you know, I'm still praying for your sister and hope she's getting better already :kiss:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sally--I am checking in to see if our prayers are working. How is Sue today? How are you and the children holding up?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, I am praying for your sister. Wishing her a speedy, healthy recovery! :hug:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Sally I am so sorry to read this...thankfully the children have you to depend on. I pray for a healthy recovery and a very speedy one..

HUGS...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't say more than everyone already has. I have your sister and her family in my prayers.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Sally, as Ivy says there are no more words. I'm here too. 

Danak


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally doesn't have any more news yet. The hospital is still doing tests trying to find out what is wrong. We're all still sending lots and lots of prayers and healing thoughts Sue's way. 

And Sally, I'm sure you're physically and emotionally exhausted from this. We're all here for you and sending our love. :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thank you everyone!!! You are the best!* They are still doing tests to find out what's going on.
Some good news---She did say she wants the family over to watch the Super Bowl with her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- I am sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sally :grouphug: Our prayers are with her and your family! I really hope they find out the cause and wish her a full recovery, Not knowing is sometimes the most frightening thing.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug: Doctor just left. NO CANCER!!!!! 
Her blood count is getting better. They still don't know what caused all this but say she does need more iron.
Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally that is WONDERFUL news! So happy that everything will be alright. I hope your sister feels 100% really soon! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Could it be she ate some tainted peanut butter or something like that Sally? They have recalled so many things now that it's really scary. I had a little niece that ate it at school. She got very very ill and had the strangest syptoms that it wasn't till after she started getting better that they figured it out. She was lucky.

Still sending prayers Sally---:angel:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad to read that she doesn't have cancer and her blood count is improving. How are you holding up?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm doing better now! Thanks


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally, that is great news! I know you were so worried, especially with the internal bleeding. Tell Sue we're all pulling for a full recovery.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thinking of you Sally during this difficult time.

:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that there is positive progress and good news!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, just checking in on Sue and so happy to hear the new of no cancer! what a relief. Hang in there! you are both still in my prayers.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sending prayers to Sally and her sister Sue. Know you & your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Pat


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That's great news Sally. 
We are still sending prayers and healing thoughts for Sue's recovery.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, that is great news. I will continue to pray that she will heal and feel better soon. (((hug)))


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sally, I am so glad to hear that there is good progress and pray for her continued recovery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Sally! Will continue to pray for her recovery and I'm happy to hear she had some good news from the doctor.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so happy to hear your sister is doing better. I hope you all enjoyed the Super Bowl together.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Good News! I'm wishing Sue continued get well wishes. :hug::hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally~ Sending thoughts, prayers and hugs :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally - that is wonderful news !! I am so glad! Now I hope they can get to the bottom of everything else and she can be home with her kids!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Sally-
I am keeping your sister in my thoughts and prayers that she feels better quickly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :grouphug::grouphug: Doctor just left. NO CANCER!!!!!
> Her blood count is getting better. They still don't know what caused all this but say she does need more iron.
> Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug::grouphug:


Oh Sally! I was so worried, but am now relieved to see this post from you. Sounds like Sue will do o.k. :whoo: Take care of yourself too, o.k.? ((hugs))


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

::grouphug::grouphug:*Thank you Everyone!!!!!!*
She is doing sooooooo much better!!!! She may come home Wed. or Thursday!!!!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Such good news!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news!!! :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news, Sally! I'm sure her boys are so excited and relieved (not to mention you too). We are were so worried about Sue. This is the best news we could have heard. :clap2:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Sally! That is such wonderful news! Tell Sue we are all thinking of her and sending lots of good healing thoughts and prayers and now she needs to rest and get better. What a relief to hear Sue is better. 

Sally how are you holding up? Take your vitamins and get some rest too! Big Hugs to all of you. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sally, that's wonderful!!!!
Gina


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Fantastic news, Sally.....I'm so happy to hear that things are going well. I hope they can figure out what happened..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sally - do they have any idea what could have caused such a scary thing to happen?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad Sue is feeling well and gets to go home! :whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread. I am so happy your sister is improving. My all the positives thoughts and prayers from this forum be with her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Great news! The children must be so relieved--what a scary thing to go through. Have a great rest of the week!

Karen


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Sally and your sister.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God Sally. I hope the road back to health is swift and uncomplicated. I'll continue to pray for her and all of you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*She is coming home Wednesday AM*:whoo:*Thank you everyone for your prayers and good thoughts*:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's wonderful news, Sally! :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope things remain good and better for the family ! thanks for letting is know.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> :whoo:*She is coming home Wednesday AM*:whoo:*Thank you everyone for your prayers and good thoughts*:whoo:


Woooo hoooo! This is great news, Sally!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great News!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome news Sally!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sally, that's wonderful!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great News Sally!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sally, I am thrilled for you and your sister and her family. All the best for her continued recovery at home.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, I'm happy your sister will get to come home today. I know all of you are happy with that news. I hope she continues to feel better each day!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Very glad to hear your sister is doing better! Hope she recovers quickly and completely!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sally - I just read this thread for the first time and am glad I was late to the news because it is good news! I hope all continues well with Sue's recovery. What a scare for your family.


----------

